

Show HN: Project to solve movement in Street View - abiro
https://www.agostbiro.com/ps/intro.html

======
abiro
Hello,

I've been working on a project to solve the problem of exploring paths in
services like Street View. The result is a computer graphics method that can
recover frames between panoramas in real time in browsers. More detailed
intro, paper, live demo and code behind the link.

All feedback is welcome.

